# Fox Sports Go



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Fox Sports Go quietly launched on iTunes today, however there is no support for Directv at this time.

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/page/FOX-Sports-Mobile


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

What are the chances this gets done anytime soon? Hopefully with watchespn getting done by the end of the year fox sports go is next?


----------



## d2001dstanley (Mar 3, 2006)

I saw this yesterday in the Fox Sports Go app on my iPhone.
Entered it in the find my Provider prompt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

AWESOME! Thanks for the update, I just hope we're able to access everything, ie, FS1, FS2, FSN (regionals). I've used it on parent's brighthouse or comcast and seem to only get FS1

EDIT:

I hope this puts pressure on espn for watchespn access. But most likely not because they are "the worldwide leader"


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nah. It won't have any effect on ESPN. They are already working on it anyway.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Hopefully it is soon as ESPN & FOX have updated the apps so they automatically authenticate you based off your internet. It's really annoying because it doesn't let you login, just uses your account details for that location.


----------

